# LEEK meet (London East,Essex,Kent)On the 9th April



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

..............................................







....................................................
.................







......................
www.bluewater.co.uk 
As usual guy's another meet if anyones up for it,at bluewater as before then onto the Wharf pub.

The next one is for the Sunday 9th April 2006 at 6pm in front of Marks and spencer as before.
Then onto the wharf pub for 6:45pm.

.............................







...........................
































Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE 

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area. Now's the time to go to your first meet. 
Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or audi.They just expect you to turn up and have a laugh.
Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise 

Forum members attending: 

_TT_ heHornster
Renton72 (Blew us out for football :wink: )
genocidalduck
Donners
Nando (Not well.hope ya feel better soon mate)
a18eem
Nolive
dave_uk (poss)
Hallsie :wink: (TVR Tuscan)


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

im in horny!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

It'd be rude not to


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> im in horny!


I can't feel anything! :? :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Well hes only little.....Put me down


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Well hes only little.....Put me down


and his father-in-law knows too...


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm in too! :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> I'm in too! :wink:


I can't feel you either :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/50092165


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

if you put me down ill let you nibble me nuts!! :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

a18eem said:


> if you put me down ill let you nibble me nuts!! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> if you put me down ill let you nibble me nuts!! :lol:


Erm thanks ...i think :lol: :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

in the diary 8)


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

a18eem said:


> if you put me down ill let you nibble me nuts!! :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

Arif, you left your nuts on the table last night!


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

i did get home and wonder where i left my little sack........ of nuts!! :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> i did get home and wonder where i left my little sack........ of nuts!! :lol:


That big butch barman was happy to handle them


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

[That big butch barman was happy to handle them [/quote]

well i do try and please all !!! :-*


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> [That big butch barman was happy to handle them


well i do try and please all !!! :-*[/quote]

:lol: :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Haven't been on the forum for a while and expected to have missed alot....
Waz going on? Its all quite.
Is it coz I'm not around? :roll: :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> Haven't been on the forum for a while and expected to have missed alot....
> Waz going on? Its all quite.
> Is it coz I'm not around? :roll: :wink:


Well ive been on holiday and looking like a bronzed god!! Now i'm off work for two weeks with a bad arm  
Got a trapped nerve,its bloody killing me.No training for three weeks Noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Freaky, I had a trapped nerve around my elbow all last week!!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Donners said:


> Haven't been on the forum for a while and expected to have missed alot....
> Waz going on? Its all quite.
> Is it coz I'm not around? :roll: :wink:


I've been asleep  Hoping the more i slep the quicker 8 months wil got past


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Well ive been on holiday and looking like a bronzed god!! Now i'm off work for two weeks with a bad arm
> Got a trapped nerve,its bloody killing me.No training for three weeks Noooooooooooooooooo


wellcome back !... well are you gonna tell us what you were doing to get a bad arm or are we going to assume ???!!! :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Well ive been on holiday and looking like a bronzed god!! Now i'm off work for two weeks with a bad arm
> ...


What exactly would you be assuming???   :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Vigourously polishing your short knob? :lol:

Where did you go on holiday John?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > a18eem said:
> ...


Just to my parents Villa in Quidad quesada ,rojales, alicante, spain.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Donners said:


> Freaky, I had a trapped nerve around my elbow all last week!!!


i cant play golf today cos i've fcuked my neck in the gym. can't turn to the left


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > Freaky, I had a trapped nerve around my elbow all last week!!!
> ...


Lets hope its all right turns to bluewater then :roll: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > Donners said:
> ...


Don't tell him that :roll: :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


you can give me all the directions in the world - I still won't get there... :roll:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Im off to Chelsea V West Ham on Sunday, so im going to have to give this one a miss unfortunately.

Jamie - Can you give the karting money to Horny please, and John ill speak to you to arrange a convienient time for the collection of the ring.

Have a good one guys and see you next time.

Chris


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Im off to Chelsea V West Ham on Sunday, so im going to have to give this one a miss unfortunately.
> 
> Jamie - Can you give the karting money to Horny please, and John ill speak to you to arrange a convienient time for the collection of the ring.
> 
> ...


Ok mate,have a good time :wink:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Im off to Chelsea V West Ham on Sunday, so im going to have to give this one a miss unfortunately.
> 
> Have a good one guys and see you next time.
> 
> Chris


what colours are you gonna be wearing?? :?: be good and enjoy!


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

a18eem said:


> what colours are you gonna be wearing?? :?: be good and enjoy!


Claret and blue mate. :wink: Cheers


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Claret and blue mate. :wink: Cheers


well done mate! :wink: 
all my familly is a hammers fan except.... the father in law...
he is a chelsea fan...


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi All,

New member here with 3.2 dsg coupe. Are many going to this meet as I could be interested :roll:

dave_uk


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

dave_uk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New member here with 3.2 dsg coupe. Are many going to this meet as I could be interested :roll:
> 
> dave_uk


normal turn out is about six TTs and one S3 - get involved


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

And we are very friendly


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

dave_uk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New member here with 3.2 dsg coupe. Are many going to this meet as I could be interested :roll:
> 
> dave_uk


Pop along Dave and have a drink with us mate!

Forum members attending:

TT heHornster 
Renton72 (Blew us out for football :wink: )
genocidalduck 
Donners 
Nando 
a18eem 
Nolive


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

dave_uk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New member here with 3.2 dsg coupe. Are many going to this meet as I could be interested :roll:
> 
> dave_uk


 hi dave,
come on down, its a laugh..have a drink with us, a diet coke or 2 !!! :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> dave_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Yeah we are all hardened drinkers :lol: :lol: :lol:

May have a couple of surprise visitors coming along also :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:
 

> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > dave_uk said:
> ...


They female?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > a18eem said:
> ...


No but one has long hair :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> No but one has long hair :lol: :lol: :lol:


Erm.... Jim'll fix it or Francis Rossi?????


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

renton72 said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > No but one has long hair :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


No hes bring his secret lover....Think his name was Pete burns or summit


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Feck it youve got it :roll:

Anyway one person now the others not coming  Not a TT though!!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

See you all in a bit.Weathers holding out ok so far :? :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Guys - going to have to bail. Not been feeling too good this weekend.
Have a good one and enjoy the diet coke(s)


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

On my way 8)

dave_uk


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

dave_uk said:


> On my way 8)
> 
> dave_uk


See ya there mate! :wink:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi guys !
yet another great meet!!

Nice to meet you Dave and son, hope you enjoyed it and will come again.
Good luck Jamie ,with the Bill Clinton experiment!  
see you at the next meet guys :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Great night again!

Nice to meet you Dave and scoTT.hope you can make it next time,if you can ill add you to the list mate :wink:

Next one will be on the 7th May same time and place.

See here: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=60720


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I had fun  Good meet guys..As per usuaL.


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

good to see the regulars and the Newbie :wink: Dave, good to meet you, your kid is brilliant 

the "get the bird phone number...yes, if you give me 10quid!" that was excellent :lol:

sorry for the early leave, I was concerned and not of great company last night 

see u all next time if I can make it


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Great meet again guys, nice to meet you Dave and son.
Would have been a perfect night had my dashpod
not died on the way home :evil:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> good to see the regulars and the Newbie :wink: Dave, good to meet you, your kid is brilliant
> 
> the "get the bird phone number...yes, if you give me 10quid!" that was excellent :lol:
> 
> ...


Nice to see you again Olivier ,hope its not serious mate :?

See you on the 7th.

John


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> Great meet again guys, nice to meet you Dave and son.
> Would have been a perfect night had my dashpod
> not died on the way home :evil:


Nooooooooo    Lets hope they sort it for free!


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Chris, Just got a reminder of that escalope!

Never again!!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Mmmmmm nice [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Must stick to the Gammon steak!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Why did you have to leave Olivier? Something up with the car?


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Nando said:


> Why did you have to leave Olivier? Something up with the car?


nope, rather with a friend 

it's been a while since I've worried about the car, it goes as it goes as long as it takes me from point A to B, that's fine :roll:

feeling better BTW :?


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Donners said:


> Chris, Just got a reminder of that escalope!
> 
> Never again!!!


I had a reminder when i woke up this morning!, i havent felt right all day. Had the right derek trotters!! :lol:

At least the dashpod will be covered and your not looking at aÂ£600 + bill.

A good meet as always.

Chris

PS Olivier, i though you wernt yourself last night, hope everything works out and your feeling better. See you next time.


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Donners said:


> Great meet again guys, nice to meet you Dave and son.
> Would have been a perfect night had my dashpod
> not died on the way home :evil:


dude, was it a complete failure or just some dials? i had a problem with my fuel gauge last summer but it sorted itself out! :!:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

nolive said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you have to leave Olivier? Something up with the car?
> ...


Sorry to hear this, I hope everything sorts itself out.


----------

